# Can I safely skip a Utrogestan pill?



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

I had ET last Friday and waiting to do pregnancy test next week.  I'm currently taking 3 Utrogestan tablets a day, but today I forgot to bring any to work with me and have only taken one this morning.  Unfortunately I'm not due to get home until about 9pm tonight so won't be able to take them again until then.  Is this a problem and will it hurt my chances?  Should I go home and get them just to be safe?  Sorry if this is a silly question, it's taken a long time to get here so I really don't want to take any risks at this stage.  I'd be very grateful for any advice.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is impossible for me to advise you on this as it is a prescribed medicine and you need to refer to the prescriber for advice. 
I have also only just got this now, so it is a bit late to advise you anyhow.

If the progesterone levels did drop below a threshold, then it could cause a bleed, but how low the levels drop and what the threshold for endometrial bleeding is in an individual is impossible to say.


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for the reply.  I decided not to take the chance and went home to get them, I didn't feel it was worth the risk at this stage.
Thanks again, keeping fingers crossed for next week!


----------

